# ASK DBS: Need help setting up for OTA broadcasts



## ptamlptmch (Jan 22, 2006)

I have my antenna installed (Terk HDTVo) and when I connect directly to my tv I receive local analog stations, so I at least know it works. Now I'm having problems when I connect to the 8VSB port on the 921 receiver. I do a scan for both ATV and DTV channels and it continues to say processing, but the yellow channel bar never actually moves. Can anyone please help me?! I want to get the major networks in HD and should be within the necessary range. Also, the HD channels end in .1, so how do I get the .1 extension entered?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ptamlptmch said:


> I have my antenna installed (Terk HDTVo) and when I connect directly to my tv I receive local analog stations, so I at least know it works. Now I'm having problems when I connect to the 8VSB port on the 921 receiver. I do a scan for both ATV and DTV channels and it continues to say processing, but the yellow channel bar never actually moves. Can anyone please help me?! I want to get the major networks in HD and should be within the necessary range. Also, the HD channels end in .1, so how do I get the .1 extension entered?


Sounds like a bad 8vsb tuner.

As far as getting in the HD stations. You only need to tune in the primary Digital channel, and it will detect all the sub channels (one or more) that exist.

e.g WABC 7 in NY broadcast as WABC-dt on channel 45. If you manually tune and lock 45, channels 7.1, 7.2 and 73 end up being added.


----------



## ptamlptmch (Jan 22, 2006)

Finally got it somewhat working. After scanning analog stations again quite a few came up and the major networks are very clear. But now I don't understand why the digital scan yields nothing, since antennaweb.org shows those stations as having the same compass orientation. Any ideas?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

How far away are you form the transmitters? It's possible that you can get the analog stations but not their digital counterparts. There are a couple of stations in my area where I have that very same problem. These stations are running extremely low power on their digital transmitters, only the closest receivers get a lock. Fortunately I live in "ground zero" for the majority of the stations in my DMA, it's only the "Rim Shots" (stations outside the central area of the DMA with transmitters located in the outer reaches of the DMA) that give me problems. I get 2 "Rim Shot" stations (~25 miles away), but only by putting an A/B switch on my antenna set-up. A 3rd Rim Shot fromt he same general area is not locking, I hear that they are running at only 1KW. One other 1KW transmitter is close enough that an antenna adjustment gets that station, but I just barely get it - at 3.5 miles away


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ptamlptmch said:


> Finally got it somewhat working. After scanning analog stations again quite a few came up and the major networks are very clear. But now I don't understand why the digital scan yields nothing, since antennaweb.org shows those stations as having the same compass orientation. Any ideas?


Specify you DMA and approximate distance and direction from you stations antennas.

In general if you get analog you should be able to get your digital stations, but.... Lots of exceptions. Low powered diigital. Some locations that get to much multipath, etc.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

did you try to add chan manualy and see what signal you get on each one.


----------

